# WHMCS 5.3.0 BETA release - Bug fixes?



## DamienSB (Jun 5, 2013)

> Greetings,
> 
> 
> We are pleased to announce the upcoming release of WHMCS v5.3.0 BETA. The 5.3 release is firmly focused on stability and aims to build upon what we started in Version 5.2 by improving both performance, and reliability of WHMCS. To welcome in WHMCS v5.3, we would like to revive the private beta group. In addition to the mailing list, we've created a new forum section for this beta group to provide feedback on functionality, and issues that may be encountered. As we move forward in this process, we will provide an open stream of communication with the beta group for logging any issues in the release and addressing them appropriately per our development process. Proper bug submission procedures are available and noted in the forum section. WHMCS will continue to distribute beta release versions of the 5.3 branch until a release candidate is met and then provided for public consumption.
> ...


Just got this in the mail. Aperently WHMCS figured out that they need to actually fix the bugs in their software rather than throwing in half-baked useless features into the product.


----------



## netnub (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, not another version. Wasn't 5.2 released like 1 month ago or like 2 months ago?

Well, not as bad as hostbills daily useless updates I suppose.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't they come out with new releases every 6 weeks now?


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 5, 2013)

Isn't the best bug fix to remove whmcs altogether? /joking

I hope they do improve on their product more. It was a long wait before.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 5, 2013)

Hostbill is too expensive. WHMCS is too unreliable. What's a provider to do? Seriously, why aren't more people looking in to alternatives? Surely there are some? If it were me, I'd roll my own. How hard can it be? Base login/user/admin system? Easy. Integration with SolusVM API? Easy. Ticket system? Easy. Payment method integration? Easy. It's not hard, just a couple of simpler smaller tasks put together.*

*If I'm wrong, I won't be surprised. It doesn't _seem_ hard to me, but feel free to tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 5, 2013)

Sounds easy. Howbout you start a new panel Strout . I am sure you can do something that is more secure and user-friendly as well as decent priced.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 5, 2013)

Sadly, too many other projects right now, not least of which is college.  As you said, it _sounds_ easy, and as I said, I know the individual pieces are. It's just fitting them together well I'm not sure I could pull off. I'm curious to see what providers who end up using it think of jhadley's panel when it comes out.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

HostBill is nice, I really enjoyed it back when I had a leased license from Nick_O for like $10/mo or something. The only thing that is losing them business, I think, is their bipolar management or whoever is in charge of setting pricing. I don't even care that it's "expensive", you shouldn't skimp on cost when it comes to one of the areas of your business your clients will interact with the most.

$1,000 for an owned lifetime unbranded license isn't bad. But the fact they keep changing their pricing makes me wonder if they'll be around long enough for it to be a wortwhile investment.

So, for now, WHMCS remains king. Just like cPanel and SolusVM does in their own respected categories. Definitely need more diversity in this industry.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 6, 2013)

MannDude said:


> So, for now, WHMCS remains king. Just like cPanel and SolusVM does in their own respected categories. Definitely need more diversity in this industry.


I will say this: when a host has a standard WHMCS/SolusVM setup, I certainly know what to expect from start to finish in terms of buying and setting up a new VPS. Different panels do give a sense of freshness, but you have to figure out how to get around them to do the stuff you want to do. I'm all for diversity, but if you're going to have a unique panel (VPS or client), make sure it makes sense and is easy to figure out.


----------



## netnub (Jun 6, 2013)

Heres what we need to do:

1) Decode WHMCS and Hostbill (done)

2) Have someone join those two together

3) Ultimate Control Panel complete


----------



## shovenose (Jun 6, 2013)

netnub said:


> Heres what we need to do:
> 
> 1) Decode WHMCS and Hostbill (done)
> 
> ...


WHMBill or HostMCS you could call it


----------



## mojeda (Jun 6, 2013)

netnub said:


> Heres what we need to do:
> 
> 1) Decode WHMCS and Hostbill (done)
> 
> ...


4) Get sued by WHMCS and HostBill


----------



## Mr. Obvious (Jun 9, 2013)

mojeda said:


> 4) Get sued by WHMCS and HostBill


pssh, technicalities


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jun 17, 2013)

Mr. Obvious said:


> pssh, technicalities


HAHA!


----------



## mpkossen (Jun 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Don't they come out with new releases every 6 weeks now?


Correct. I believe this version should introduce an automated update (similar to WordPress) so it should get easier for everybody to update.


----------



## tallship (Jun 22, 2013)

netnub said:


> Heres what we need to do:
> 
> 1) Decode WHMCS and Hostbill (done)
> 
> ...


You're a nutbag, right?

Here's one project that aims to be successful, although they've never been clear about pricing, etc., they have pledged to be completely open source and non-encrypted with any of that ioncube crap: http://whsuite.com/

I hope that helps


----------

